# مشروع بريمافيرا كامل بتجهيزاتة الجزء الثالث ( 2 )



## محمود حازم عياد (3 أبريل 2007)

أخوانى الأعزاء مرفق لكم أستكمال شرح مشروع بريمافيرا كامل وفى هذا الجزء أتطرق لكيفية ترتيب الأنشطة منطقيا" و كذلك تعريف كيفية أدراج الأنشطة فى layout وكذلك التعريف بنوعيات الأنشطة المختلفة مع حساب مدد تنفيذ الأنشطة وجداول تحليل للبنود تمهيدا" للجزء القادم وهو أضافة العلاقات بين البنود و أضافة الموارد وملخص الجزء المرفق الآن :-
1- أضافة الأنشطة 
2- أضافة activity id 
3- أضافة activity code للأنشطة 
4- أضافة duration للأنشطة
5- أضافة و تحديد نوع النشاط وهو فى هذا المثال task
أرجو من الزملاء الأعزاء البدء فى تنفيذ هذا المثال حتى نستطيع بعد ذلك الدخول فى المراحل القادمة من أستكمال شرح باقى بنو ال activity form وكيفية تنفيذ كل بند كيفية تحميل الresourcses
على الأنشطة المختلفة مع شرح مبسط للعلاقات بين الأنشطة وكيفية تنفيذها 
أرجو أن يكون هذا الشرح مفيد لكم مع وعد منى بتقديم المزيد حسب قدراتى المتواضعة مع رجاء من أى زميل يجد أى خطأ غير مقصود أو سهو الأفادة لتعم الفائدة بأذن اللة
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (4 أبريل 2007)

أخوانى الأعزاء الملف المرفق لشرح البريمافيرا يحوى جميع الأجزاء السابقة حتى يكون هناك تواصل فى الشرح وقد قمت بتمييز كل جزء بلون فى أسفل الصفحة مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## بريق (4 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي جهد رائع


----------



## medhat1973 (4 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## samehgheith (5 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا زعيم جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علاء البديوي (5 أبريل 2007)

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا و اتمنى منك أن تزودنا دائما بمثل هذه الملفات


----------



## a.m (5 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سلمت يمناك اخي العزيز  محمود حازم​*


----------



## محمود نظمى (5 أبريل 2007)

ماشاء الله على الشرح الوافى.
جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك وزادك من علمه انه على كل شئ قدير

نتمنى أن تفيدنا من غزير علمك وان نتعلم منك كيفية عمل التقارير وطباعتها وكذلك هل يمكن عمل مستخلص المقاول من خلال عمل Update وكيفية عمل كل ذلك ولك منا كل التقدير والإحترام


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (5 أبريل 2007)

أخوانى أيمن و محمود نظمى أشكركم جدا" على هذا التقدير وبالنسبة لطلب م / محمود نظمى أوضح الآتى :-
1- سنتدرج سويا" بأذن اللة حتى نصل الى التقارير ولكن المهم أن تكون ال data التى نقوم بأدخالها للبرنامج و الأنشطة مرتبة وضرورى جدا" أن نستكمل أدراج الأنشطة فى layout وأنا معكم سأكمل المثال والجزءالرابع سيكون تحميل التكلفة على الأنشطة و كذلك تنفيذ العلاقات وشرحها ببساطة ونستكمل أيضا" شرح باقى بنود activity form بالتفصيل 
2- بالنسبة للمستخلصات فسيكون شرحها فى المستوى الثانى ( المتقدم ) حيث يحتاج ذلك لأضافة بنود فى dictionaries مثل costum data iyem وطرقة أستخدام و معنى ال global change مع بيان كيفية عمل report writer كل ذلك سيأتى بعد شرح كيفية عمل update مع المقارنة ب target لمعرفة هل يسير التنفيذ حسب المخطط أم لا سيتم شرح ذلك فى الجزء الخامس من المستوى الأول 
أدعو اللة أن يقدرنى على أن أنقل لكم كل ما أستطيع وأسألكم الدعاء 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## الهزاع (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا"
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الناصر3000 (9 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غريم الريم (9 أبريل 2007)

يعطيك العافيه والف شكر


----------



## hih2 (18 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد مرهف (18 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن ماهي اوجه الفرق بين البريمافيرا و مايكروسوفت بروجيكت و ايهما افضل للاستخدام العملي


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (19 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله لك وزادك


----------



## badreco_73 (21 أبريل 2007)

مشكورا اخى على المجهود


----------



## mtantway2003 (12 مايو 2007)

مااعظم شمعاتك ياخ الاسلام
ان كل شمعة بريمفيرا تضا بها علم الادرة والمشروعات لوسام علي جبينك يوم ينادي المنادي من مكان قريب
اين المتحابون في
اليوم اظلهم في ظلي
ان ظلام العلم لايستطيع ان يحجب شمعة
فكيف بالبريمفيرا الاسلامية


----------



## أم روضة (20 مايو 2007)

*أخي محمود شكرا على مجهوداتك الطيبة ولكن ملف الدرس الثالث لا يفتح أرجو إعادة تحميله مرة أخرى والتأكد أنه يفتح لتعم الفائدة. ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير:81: *


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله جهودك .. ونفعك وإيانا بعلمك .


----------



## Jamal (5 أبريل 2008)

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا و اتمنى منك أن تزودنا دائما بمثل هذه الملفات


----------



## هاني سليمان (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## eng_m.saleh (18 يناير 2014)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخوانى أيمن و محمود نظمى أشكركم جدا" على هذا التقدير وبالنسبة لطلب م / محمود نظمى أوضح الآتى :-
> 1- سنتدرج سويا" بأذن اللة حتى نصل الى التقارير ولكن المهم أن تكون ال data التى نقوم بأدخالها للبرنامج و الأنشطة مرتبة وضرورى جدا" أن نستكمل أدراج الأنشطة فى layout وأنا معكم سأكمل المثال والجزءالرابع سيكون تحميل التكلفة على الأنشطة و كذلك تنفيذ العلاقات وشرحها ببساطة ونستكمل أيضا" شرح باقى بنود activity form بالتفصيل
> 2- بالنسبة للمستخلصات فسيكون شرحها فى المستوى الثانى ( المتقدم ) حيث يحتاج ذلك لأضافة بنود فى dictionaries مثل costum data iyem وطرقة أستخدام و معنى ال global change مع بيان كيفية عمل report writer كل ذلك سيأتى بعد شرح كيفية عمل update مع المقارنة ب target لمعرفة هل يسير التنفيذ حسب المخطط أم لا سيتم شرح ذلك فى الجزء الخامس من المستوى الأول
> أدعو اللة أن يقدرنى على أن أنقل لكم كل ما أستطيع وأسألكم الدعاء
> محمود حازم عياد




***********************

اخى الفاضل محمود انا بحاول ادرس دلوقتى فى برنامج بريمافيرا وكنت محتاج من حضرتك نصايح تنصحنى بيها وتدلنى على الطريق اللى امشى فيه علشان اصبح متمكن فى هذا البرنامج 

[email protected]


----------



## essamn1 (5 فبراير 2014)

yes


----------

